# OKW Points to Rent $15 - 266 pts FEB/2019 350 pts FEB/2020



## Mike Pieczonka

266 points for FEB 2019 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2020
350 points for FEB 2020 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2021, OKW home resort, 11 months in advance for OKW, 7 months in advance for other resorts


----------



## okw2012

Sent you a pm


----------



## WardFam

This might be a long shot but I’m looking for 2 studios at aulani on December 25 for just one night. Or possibly a one bedroom or 2 bedroom for the same night. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cascade56

What’s the least amount of points you would transfer. Thanks 94 DVC member


----------



## sammysam95

Any studios available September 15th - 16th? Thanks!


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

Nothing Available


----------



## MrSmee33

We are looking for a 2 Bedroom Villa for 5 nights: December 19 - 24, 2019. Would prefer in order: Broadwalk Villas, Beach Club, Riviera, Grand Floridian. Thanks


----------



## ErinATC

Mike Pieczonka said:


> 266 points for FEB 2019 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2020
> 350 points for FEB 2020 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2021, OKW home resort, 11 months in advance for OKW, 7 months in advance for other resorts


Looking for Sept 28-Oct 5. A studio, and a 1 bed


----------



## LORIDALE

Looking for a 2 bedroom value at animal kingdom Jan 10th-19 2020 or similar these for dates.  5 adults 1 infant


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

Only wait lists


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

Not available


----------



## TNDisneyBabe

Any one bedrooms villas at AKL or Beach Club the week of 2/2/2020 or 2/23/2020?


----------



## BluBlocker

Hello,

I sent you a PM.

Thank you,

Joe


----------



## Rxdr2013

Hello, is there a 2 bedroom available sat sept 21 for 1 night?


----------



## jbvo

Looking for Deluxe Studio at BCV or BWV Feb 4-11, 2020.


----------



## kzauel

Looking to have 212 points transfered to my DVC account in order to make reservation for Aulani for January 2020 in one bedroom (currently looks like there are rooms).  Is this something you could do?


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

Only a 1 bedroom villa is available for those dates at Boardwalk - 255 points


----------



## MickeyF

Hi there! Looking for studio in AKL, Jambo or Kidani for 11/18-11/20. 2 adults and 1 kid. thank you!


----------



## MickeyF

if nothing available in these, let me know if there are any others. Thanks again!


----------



## jbvo

Mike Pieczonka said:


> Only a 1 bedroom villa is available for those dates at Boardwalk - 255 points


Thanks. Need room for 5 so I guess that will not work for me.


----------



## kgeary

Would you transfer 230 points?


----------



## venturer

looking for one bedroom at animal kingdom or Polynesian 9/3-6/2019.
Thanks


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

Nothing Available


----------



## 4Hawks

I see there's a studio at Bolder Ridge  12/21 for 16 pts and a studio at Boardwalk 12/22 for 15 points. I'd like both, please!!

Sending you a PM


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

I already have done a 2019 use year transfer


----------



## Daniel OBrien

Hello.  Looking for a studio preferably at BCV or BWV for 2/24/20 to 2/28/20.  Any Availability?


----------



## Maddoxbunch

Wanting to book 4 studios at OKW for 12/6/20-12/11/20 or 12/13/20-12/18/ 20.. waiting on DIL med school schedule to release to know for sure which dates.


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

sorry no availability


----------



## mybabesuz

Looking for Kidani One Bedroom Standard View for Sep 1,2,3
Total points 66
There have been rooms popping up all day.
We are out of points and need to evacuate from Port St Lucie FL
Anticipating more people to cancel tomorrow (Friday)
Grab it if you can please.
I can send you money immediately.


----------



## Lvsdisney

Hello!

Looking for a studio or 1 BR for 3 nights 1/19-1/22. Any resort! Thanks!


----------



## Daniel OBrien

Is there anything available from 2/24/20 to 2/28/20?  Thank you.


----------



## SDSorority

Hello!!  Looking for availability for any Studio or 1 BR in WDW, check in Sept 1, check out Sept 6.  2 adults.  Thanks!!


----------



## Kimann

Looking for studio Feb 6-11, 2020. Will take any avail, but OKC or SS last resort. Experienced renter. PM or reply.


----------



## Homeruby

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Tedd Peterson

Mike Pieczonka said:


> 266 points for FEB 2019 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2020
> 350 points for FEB 2020 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2021, OKW home resort, 11 months in advance for OKW, 7 months in advance for other resorts



Mike, I am intrested in the FEB 2020 points. Are you able to transfer them?
Thanks


----------



## Bruinsguy09

Also interested in a transfer for 2020 points. Possibly need 100 of them. Thanks!


----------



## Millionmoves

Is it possible to get a beach club studio for feb 12-17?


----------



## TinkGirl27

Hi Mike! 

Looking for January 17-20 in a two bedroom at OKW or BWV or AKV.

Let me know if there is any availability! 

Thanks!


----------



## TinkGirl27

TinkGirl27 said:


> Hi Mike!
> 
> Looking for January 17-20 in a two bedroom at OKW or BWV or AKV.
> 
> Let me know if there is any availability!
> 
> Thanks!



My husband also said to add BLT to the options list!


----------



## WoolBaby

Interested in a studio or 1 bed for around Feb. 5-13, 2020.


----------



## Terri Reese

Looking for studio at OKW for one night Thursday December 5th.  (Need to extend our stay one night). If you have a few remaining points maybe you can help?


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

I am only interested in transferring 250 points or more


----------



## softballmom3

Looking for one night.  December 11-12 for 2 adults, studio.  Open to anywhere.  Thanks!


----------



## vita1017

Looking for studio at BWV; 2 adults; 1/26/20-2/4/20


----------



## Katnmouse

Removing request


----------



## cjnix29

We are looking for something Nov 24-30, or 25-30.  Studio at OKW, or 1BR at SSR or BWV would be better.  Three of us, two adults one teen.  I really appreciate your time!  Thank you!


----------



## krista_marie7

Mike Pieczonka said:


> 266 points for FEB 2019 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2020
> 350 points for FEB 2020 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2021, OKW home resort, 11 months in advance for OKW, 7 months in advance for other resorts



Looking for March 21 - 28, 2020 in a 1-bedroom. Would like Beach Club?


----------



## coconutsunshine

Hi there! Anything for today, September 3rd for one night (check in sept 3, check out Sept 4).We are here now and would love to be in a nice room if we are confined for the evening  Thanks  Hope to hear from you soon! PMd you as well


----------



## michelle freedman

hi! I would like Jan 18-20 studio Boardwalk or Beach club.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## privatename9

Mike Pieczonka said:


> 266 points for FEB 2019 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2020
> 350 points for FEB 2020 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2021, OKW home resort, 11 months in advance for OKW, 7 months in advance for other resorts




Hi, I'm looking for any resort check in November 26 or 27 / check out December 1. OR. Check in Nov 25 out the 29th

Thank you!


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

Nothing


----------



## WardFam

I am looking for a studio or a one bedroom at Aulani either January 4-6 or just one night January 5-6. Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## NJTWINMOM

Hi, 
Looking for studio BWV or BCV 1/3/20- 1/7/20.
Thanks!


----------



## privatename9

Mike Pieczonka said:


> Nothing


Thank you I figured


----------



## michelle freedman

hi any studios at Boulders creek, cooper creek,  or OKW for Oct 12-13 or Nov 2-3? Thanks so much!


----------



## 2nd childhood

Hello.  Is there a chance of ANY studio January 5-10, 2019?


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

michelle freedman said:


> hi any studios at Boulders creek, cooper creek,  or OKW for Oct 12-13 or Nov 2-3? Thanks so much!




NONE


----------



## mickeyinthehouse

Any Studio or 1 BR for 1/1/2020 - 1/6/2020 or checking in on 1/2/2020 - 1/6/2020?  Thanks!


----------



## krista_marie7

Are these still available? Looking for Feb 10 - 15 - Any moderate 1-bedroom


----------



## Jcp01

Mike Pieczonka said:


> 266 points for FEB 2019 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2020
> 350 points for FEB 2020 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2021, OKW home resort, 11 months in advance for OKW, 7 months in advance for other resorts


Are there remaining points left? I’m looking to stay at Aulani from 1/11/20 to 1/20/20 in a studio. Thank you!


----------



## jkmcghav

PM sent


----------



## YulieG

Mike Pieczonka said:


> 266 points for FEB 2019 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2020
> 350 points for FEB 2020 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2021, OKW home resort, 11 months in advance for OKW, 7 months in advance for other resorts



Anything available for Sept 29 - Oct 1 (Studio)? (BWV?)


update:
Hello
Can they be used at BWV?
i am looking for a standard studio view from Sunday to Tuesday (any sunday to tuesday from Sept 15 to Nov 5)


----------



## mrsnate

looking for 1/5-1/8, 2020 for OKW 1 bedroom


----------



## ibis33014

Looking to rent DVC points for 1 night. September 29-30. Looking for anything available! Preferably AKL, but open to anything!


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

Nothing Available


----------



## YulieG

Hello
Can they be used at BWV?
I am looking for a standard studio view from Sunday 01/05/20 to Wed 01/08/20?


----------



## dlnsmmy1

Good afternoon,
I am looking for 2 studios with the connecting door if possible. It would be 2 adults and 4 kids all age 15-16. We are bringing  my daughter and 3 friends for her 16th birthday. We are looking to do 1 night at animal kingdom lodge. Check in on Friday feb 7 and check out Saturday feb 8. 
Thank you!!


----------



## Bhud32

Mike Pieczonka said:


> 266 points for FEB 2019 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2020
> 350 points for FEB 2020 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2021, OKW home resort, 11 months in advance for OKW, 7 months in advance for other resorts


We are looking for a studio at beach club or animal kingdom March 1-March 7. Let me know if that is available. Thanks


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

There is availability  at 
Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas – Kidani Village - 139 points check in March 1st check out March 8th


----------



## lauraj333

Polynesian studio for 2 adults, 2 children arriving Sep 25, checking out Oct 1?
Will take a studio any resort.


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

No Availability


----------



## PhilipGoof007

Sent a PM about a Fall 2020 trip.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Hello- is there any studio availability for March 7-11, 2020? Preference would be AKL standard or Boardwalk. Thanks!


----------



## LDC345

PM sent. Looking for 2-bedroom for January. Thank you!


----------



## njcain

Looking for a 1BR for 5 people 2/29/20-3/8/20, anything available?


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

OKW 258 points
Bay Lake Tower - Water View - 349 points, 
Bay Lake Tower - Theme Park view - 422 points
Saratoga Springs - 263 points
Grand Floridian - 395 points
Animal Kingdom - 262 points
Boardwalk - 314 points


----------



## dizzydrop

Sent pm


----------



## KLK622

Hi!  We are looking for availability from 11/14/19 to 11/17/19 or 12/5/19 to 12/8/19.  2A, 2K, any studio.   Thank you!


----------



## dlnsmmy1

Hi, I sent this request earlier but the way the replies are I cant tell if you replied to my request or not. Sorry for asking again if you have already responded. 

Thanks!
Good afternoon,
I am looking for 2 studios with the connecting door if possible. It would be 2 adults and 4 kids all age 15-16. We are bringing my daughter and 3 friends for her 16th birthday. We are looking to do 1 night at animal kingdom lodge. Check in on Friday feb 7 and check out Saturday feb 8. 
Thank you!!


----------



## Tinking of Disney

Hi, I am looking for a studio at AK, BWV, or OKW (in that order) 1/19-24/20 if you still have points available. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

No Availability


----------



## Joshlyn1287

Hi, I’m looking for any resort in mid December. Maybe for example December 9 through the 13th. But I am flexible on dates and flexible with Resort. Please let me know if you have anything available for one bedroom or studio. 3 or 4 nights. Thank you!


----------



## disneysnob

Any studios at Bay Lake Tower , January 23-31,2020?


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

No Availability at Bay Lake Towers


----------



## JPerez

Looking for any one bedroom dates 11/15-11/17


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

Nothing available


----------



## lauraj333

Looking for a studio or 1 br for Feb 19, 2020 for 6 nights.


----------



## KV33

Looking for getaway for my wife's 40th bday.  1 bedroom any resort would love EPCOT/MK but will take any April 4-7 2020


----------



## RockCreekBBQ

Mike Pieczonka said:


> 266 points for FEB 2019 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2020
> 350 points for FEB 2020 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2021, OKW home resort, 11 months in advance for OKW, 7 months in advance for other resorts



Looking for availabilty of AKL, Jambo or Kidani 2/23/20-2/26/20 for studio. 2 Adults 1 kid.  Thank you.


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

No Availabilty


----------



## Tutsie Bell

Looking for a 2 BDRM Villa at OKW, party of 8 Arriving 2/22/20 - Departing 2/29/20


----------



## WhitneyBrock

Hi looking for OKW grand villa for Mar 6-11. Is this available?


----------



## airlynn26

Hi, Anything available at Animal Kingdom any 3 or 4 nights between Dec 5-Dec 11.
5 adults, 3 kids
Prefer 2 bedroom but could do 2 studios.


----------



## Johnny11

Mike Pieczonka said:


> 266 points for FEB 2019 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2020
> 350 points for FEB 2020 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2021, OKW home resort, 11 months in advance for OKW, 7 months in advance for other resorts



November 18-20, 2019 anything at Bay Lake, Poly, or Grand Floridian?


----------



## JCHIEN0411

Just PM you.


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

November 18-20, 2019 anything at Bay Lake, Poly, or Grand Floridian?

No rooms available


----------



## disneysnob

Looking for Jan 23rd-1 night -Studio-BoardWalk, BLT or Beach Club......Thanks!


----------



## madimelody

Hi, is there anything open the weekend of Nov 1-3? I know it's a long shot since its the Wine & Dine race weekend, but I was curious if in the case everything wasn't already booked solid. There's only two of us so any size will do (preferably a studio or 1 bedroom). I'm open to any resort.

Thanks so much!


----------



## tiggerunner

Looking for any 1 bedroom Jan 8-14. Want to be onsite for Marathon weekend.
Thanks


----------



## 2nd childhood

I'm looking for a studio or 1 bedroom for the dates January 4-10, 2020?  Anything left?


----------



## WhitneyBrock

WhitneyBrock said:


> Hi looking for OKW grand villa for Mar 6-11. Is this available?



We are now looking at doing 2 2-bed villas at OKL for that same time. Is this available?


----------



## cmrobbio

Mike Pieczonka said:


> 266 points for FEB 2019 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2020
> 350 points for FEB 2020 Use year can be used up to Feb 1st, 2021, OKW home resort, 11 months in advance for OKW, 7 months in advance for other resorts


I’m new to the boards, a new owner as of this week, looking to transfer some points into my Feb use year for a reservation in march of 2020!


----------



## BeachBum96

We are looking for 200 - 250 points to be used for Family vacation in December. Old Key west is one of our Home resort.


----------



## Khestes813

Looking at doing a last minute trip 10/28-10/31. Prefer AKV Value or Standard Studio, Boulder Ridge Studio, or Beach Club Studio. Is there anything avail for these dates?

Thank you!


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

We are looking for 200 - 250 points to be used for Family vacation in December. Old Key west is one of our Home resort.

Are you looking for a transfer or a reservation? If reservation what are the dates and room type?


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

I’m new to the boards, a new owner as of this week, looking to transfer some points into my Feb use year for a reservation in march of 2020!

How many points?


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

Looking at doing a last minute trip 10/28-10/31. Prefer AKV Value or Standard Studio, Boulder Ridge Studio, or Beach Club Studio. Is there anything avail for these dates?

No availability


----------



## hollylovesmickey

Hello, checking for 12/24-12/27 studio at Animal Kingdom Jambo House. I just checked and I think it's available. Thank you!


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

Hello, checking for 12/24-12/27 studio at Animal Kingdom Jambo House. I just checked and I think it's available. Thank you!

Only 2 nights are available


----------



## hollylovesmickey

If you are interested in renting the points. I would like to book.


----------



## hollylovesmickey

I've rented before, but I don't post a lot on here so I can't start a conversation with you, maybe after this post, I will be able to.


----------



## Oliver A

Looking for studio or 1BR from 10/13 to 10/20. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

No Availability


----------



## BeachBum96

Mike Pieczonka said:


> We are looking for 200 - 250 points to be used for Family vacation in December. Old Key west is one of our Home resort.
> 
> Are you looking for a transfer or a reservation? If reservation what are the dates and room type?
> [/QUOThank you for your reply, I do have the points I need for my request.


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

hollylovesmickey
I've rented before, but I don't post a lot on here so I can't start a conversation with you, maybe after this post, I will be able to.

You need to get 1 more message out then you can start a conversion with me


----------



## kamid99

Hi, looking for a studio at OKW, check in 11/18 check out 11/19


----------



## guptnav

Interested in Disney Aulani 2 Bedroom Villa, 5 nights (2/25-3/1) of 2020.  Please let me know if possible.


----------



## hollylovesmickey

Trying again, to be able to start conversation


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

kamid99 said:


> Hi, looking for a studio at OKW, check in 11/18 check out 11/19
> 
> 
> No Availability


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

guptnav said:


> Interested in Disney Aulani 2 Bedroom Villa, 5 nights (2/25-3/1) of 2020.  Please let me know if possible.
> 
> This is what is available


----------



## triciamichelle

Hi. Do you still have points available? Looking to rent either 112, 142 or 167.


----------



## Aem330

Hi,

I am interested in a Savannah View Studio at AKL or Kidani between Feb 2-4.  I am open to shifting those dates to the 1-3 or even one night if it is available. Thank you,

Ashley


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

Yes


----------



## Rich M

Curious if anything has opened up for the night of Dec 7th or Dec 11th.  Any place is fine don't need more than a studio.


----------



## guptnav

Great, not sure how many points you have available at this time.  I'm interested.  Please let me know.  Dont think I have PM privileges yet but working on that now


----------



## aelkin26

How many do you have left?


----------



## Mike Pieczonka

I’ll wait for your PM to answer your question


----------



## aelkin26

I'm having difficulty figuring out how to PM.  Could you please send me one so that I may reply?


----------



## StevieZ

Hi! I'm looking for 52 points for four nights in an OKW studio May 11th-15th. Do you still have those points available? If so, could you PM me? I'm new to the site and can't PM somebody till I've posted 10 times...
Thanks!


----------

